# Shooting Sticks



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

what are you guys usein for shootin sticks and is it a "you get what you pay for" or is making them the way to go?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a pair of Predator Sniper Stick which are really nice, but also they cost a bit. I love mine but after buying them and seeing how they are made I think a guy could make some for real cheap. You don't need much to have a good function for shooting sticks.


----------



## sansoomike (Feb 11, 2010)

varmint al's web site has plans to make your own.Even has a hieght chart to customize them to your hieght.

sansoomike


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Mine is also a home made BI Fur pod from Varmit al's site. I made mine out of cedar.
I also made a set from golf club handles. best use I have found for golf clubs so far.

 Al


----------



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

I also have the predator sniper styx and really like them, they have worked great for four years now. I just bought a primos trigger stick mono pod because i think it will be easier to change positions in the deep snow, but haven't had a chance to use it yet. 
I know there are some guys that bought the stoney point steady styx and were have problems with the yoke breaking in the cold weather.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I just tape a couple old arrows together. Want em lower? Spread em further. Higher? Close em up some.


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

i used to use wooden sticks or dowels held togethor by everything from shoe laces to electrical tape. A couple years ago I got a pair of 4' fiberglass fence posts, cut them down to the lenght i wanted and slipped two rubber castarating bands over them. It's by far the best set up I've used. If i want to lay prone I can slide the bands down the posts so i can lower the resting height without having to set the sticks so far apart they slide out of place. The reason I use two bands is so i can collapse the sticks and slide a band to each end of the sticks so they can't swing apart during the hike in or out. I've got maybe $4 or $5 into them.


----------



## aklosowski6342 (Aug 9, 2009)

outstanding i belive i will make my own
:sniper:


----------

